# used shell in a gun?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

a guy told me it was wise to keep a shot shell in your gun aftter you clean it...why, because instead of dry fireing it, you just chamber it in, close the load and pull the trigger, and vamoosh no more dry fire.
this makes sence...but isint practicle... or could be dangerous!

what do you all think?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

they sell ''snap caps'' for just that reason but they cost $$$
I made my own by punching out the primer of an old shell and filling the whole with rubber cement I also cut off the crimps.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats the point of them really?


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

its to prevent the firing pin spring from weakening. Older shotguns sometimes do no have a strong enough firing pin to set off a primer instead they just leave a dent. if your wondering why not just dry fire it well my friend did that after we cleaned are guns and I watched part of his firing pin fly out of his barrel. :eyeroll: :huh:


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Punch out the primer and replace it with a pencil eraser(it will cushion the firing pin), shorten the hull to eliminate the crimp or push the crimp down and a dab of glue to hold the crimp closed, and lightly oil the case to keep any trapped moisture from rusting your chamber and you have a home made snap cap.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i popped out the primer filled and leveld with RTV silicone gasket maker


----------

